# Kimbo's Taste Box



## kimbo (10/7/14)

The Box just arrived. I will unpack and take you with me on my taste journey with my Magma on the Nemesis






Edit: 21 Flavours, this is going to be fun

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Enjoy @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

All washed and cleaned. New wick installed

1st up




*Mouth to Lung hit*: Nice sweet taste on the tongue with i slight vannila on the exhale
*Straight Lung hit*: That sweet taste moves now to the back of your throat and you still get that slight vannila taste on the exhale
Nice juice for a change of pace but not an ADV for me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

have fun with the tastebox @kimbo, I am very much looking forward to reading all about your experiences

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

Cleaned up, new wick and ready

Next





This has a very watered down taste for me

*Mouth to Lung hit*: I just get a very slight taste of berrie on the tongue on the draw also with a slight taste of berrie on the exhale
*Straight Lung hit*: You get something in the back of your throat also with the slight berrie taste on the exhale

Almost like you made "Jannie verjaar" cooldrink to weak, if you like the dull taste this will work for you but i will pass on this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

Next:




I am not a real big fan of drink flavours. It tastede like diet cola for me borderline medisine taste

*Mouth to Lung hit*: For me it was a slight sweet come medicine taste on the tongue followed by a hint of cola, on the exhale you do get the cola taste but the sugar is missing.
*Straight Lung hit*: You get that slight medicine / cola taste in the back of your throat and if you close your eye's and think of Coca Cola you can taste it on the exhale.

Like i said i am not a fan of drink tastes and this is not going to change that one .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Loving your photos and impressions @kimbo 
Adds big value for me to keep an eye on whats out there, what the bottle looks like and what the juice tastes like

You are doing great. Am looking forward to the rest...

Well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

Next one:




I think they misnamed this one, fermenting berries. Dont get me wrong it is not bad just weird

*Mouth to Lung hit*: Taking a draw you get a slight sweet taste right were the vaper hits your tongue. On the inhale there is not much but when you exhale you get that weird berrie taste. This is one of the few i tasted that leaves an sweet aftertaste in your mouth.
*Sraight Lung hit*: You dont realy get that sweet taste (it is almost like the tip of the driptip becomes slightly sweet) but on the exhale you get that berries, i tried narrowing it down but i just cant. For me it is fermenting berries.

I would not go out to buy me some, but this can be a nice juice to give your tastebuds a rest from your ADV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Day two

Here we go again 





I actually had to fil the dripper again to try and pin this taste down. Ironbrew, that drink the taste reminds me of that.

*Mouth to Lung hi*t: The vanilla is not so pronounced in this its more of a sweet spicy vanilla, you get that slight sweet taste on your tongue, with that spicy vanilla taste when you exhale
*Straight Lung hit*: When you take a drag you get a slight sweet taste in the back of your throat but when you exhale youget that sweet spicy slight vanilla taste. I actually like it 

This is quite a nice vape i cant see you regretting filling up your take with this juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Next:





I had high hopes for this one, i am a big fan of all thing banana flavour so i was looking forward to this, but i was dissapointed. Vey bland artificial banana taste

*Mouth to lung hit*: You get a slight sweet taste and on the exhale you get that bland banana taste
*Stright lung hit*: On the inhale there is not much the only way i could tell my mech was fireing was the slight warm feeling from the vapour in my throat, on the exhale again you get that bland banana taste.

I was not really impressed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

Nice thread @kimbo 

Ive been popping in every so often to see your thoughts on the juices.

Hope you find that ever illusive ADV!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice thread @kimbo
> 
> Ive been popping in every so often to see your thoughts on the juices.
> 
> Hope you find that ever illusive ADV!


 

Thank you @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Next: The big gun





Now this is a very nice vape well done @Oupa. It is a tabacco vape but very smooth and slightly sweet, like a slightly sweet Malborow that you just want more from

*Mouth to lung hit*. You first get that slight sweet something on the inhale, then on the exhale the tabacco taste comes trough but not overpowering just enough for you to sit back in your chair, relax and take another hit, like smoking a fine cigar.

*Straight lung hit*: You get that hint of sweet in the back of your troat, and on the exhale that smooth, sweet tabacco gets your attention

I really enjoyed this juice and would like to try the others in the Legend range

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stochastic (11/7/14)

Try VM's banana and cream. It has this real banana flavour that I just love, I don't taste the cream that much but by girlfriend does. I'm hooked, need to order 60 ml next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Next:





Cheescake: i did not get the whole cheescake thing on the Nemesis so i took the Magma of the Nemesis and switched to the VTR at 13watt then i got the sweet slightly creamy taste

*Mouth to lung hit*: On the drag you dont really taste something just a very far away sweet taste, but on the exhale you get that slight creamy sweet taste

*Straight Lung hit*: again nothing on the way in but on the exhale you get that slight creamy sweet taste

This vape was not for me. After the VK Mixed Berrie i realy thought all the VK juices will have that really nice strong taste.

I think vendors must consider putting on the label: *Best vaped at .. ??watt.*
Tell the customar what you found was the best for your juice,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Day two
> 
> Here we go again
> 
> ...


 
@kimbo - what the heck is this juice?
That label is confusing me


----------



## kimbo (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> @kimbo - what the heck is this juice?
> That label is confusing me


 
VK Vanilla BBM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Stochastic said:


> Try VM's banana and cream. It has this real banana flavour that I just love, I don't taste the cream that much but by girlfriend does. I'm hooked, need to order 60 ml next week.


 
@kimbo - I couldnt agree more with @Stochastic 

Vapour Mountain's Banana Cream is a classic. You gotta try that. @Oupa made it just so good. As @Stochastic says, it's not too creamy and just the right amount of banana - lovely vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Am enjoying this thread @kimbo 
Keep it up!
You are doing a great job here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> @kimbo - what the heck is this juice?
> That label is confusing me


Its VK's mixture. 

Vanilla, butter cream, butterscotch and mint. 

Apparently its awesome. 
Still need to try it out myself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Wile still in mourning for the VTR, i must soldier on 

Next up:






I think is the nic level was higher this would have been a reel nice vape for me.

*Mouth to lung hit*: On the onset you get a slight sweet fruity taste as the vapor fills your mouth. As soon as you inhale it's like a passion fruit explodes in the back op your mouth, but before you really think this is just another passion fruit juice it is gone, and you have to take another hit. On the exhale you get that slight sweet mixed fruity taste in your mouth
*Straight lung hit*: The whole passion fruit thing happens in your throat.

I actually enjoyed this like a desert after a meal, but not every meal. Just once or so a week

I will talk to @thekeeperza to keep the taste box for the weekend so that i can taste the juices at a lower watt, my sigelei 20w should be here tomorrow or Friday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (16/7/14)

Thanks for your honest impressions @kimbo . you will certainly save some people some dollars with your reviews.

Whats next

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks for your honest impressions @kimbo . you will certainly save some people some dollars with your reviews.
> 
> Whats next


 
Tx @Cape vaping supplies It is what the juice do for me, like it was said so many times on the forum, taste is subjective and these are my honest thoughts, at the moment it's @Just B and i like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/7/14)

Once again @kimbo, its great that you are taking the time and trouble to document your experiences and take photos.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Next:




For some reason the first thing that came into my mind as i blew out the first vapor was Xmas. I dont know if it is the green red and white on the bottle or the nice taste. Red Sparlette cool drink should change it's name to @Just B Cherry

*Mouth to lung hi*t: On the first drag you get that nice red cool drink taste floating around in your mouth and then you take the vapor to your lungs. You get a really nice cherry taste on the back of your tongue and and all the way down your throat, when you blow out you are left with this nice slightly sweet/red cool drink/cherry flavour in your mouth

*Straight lung hit*: When you drag that sweet taste just touches your taste buds on the way in, you get this far away cherry taste in the back and you almost cant wait to exhale. When the moment comes and you exhale it is cherry harvest time in your mouth.

This was a really nice vape, my first experience with @Just B juices. I have one more sample in the taste box and i really hope that turns out like this one

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (16/7/14)

Really enjoyed your review on the Cherry. It made me so excited I wanted to open my lab and make a couple of gallons on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Just B said:


> Really enjoyed your review on the Cherry. It made me so excited I wanted to open my lab and make a couple of gallons on it.


 
Thank you @Just B I enjoyed the Cherry alot, next is the grape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (16/7/14)

Will await your review on that one.


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Just B said:


> Will await your review on that one.


 
Just having some biltong now, lets just say it is to clear the pallet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Just having some biltong now, lets just say it is to clear the pallet


Lol for a second I thought u were having a biltong flavoured vape

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Next:







Purple bubblegum, but the purple chappies bubblegum. For some reason you never tasted the bubblegum it was just this ball of grape in your mouth. @Just B what i like about your juice is you are not scared to add that little extra flavour to your juice, grape you can very easy get a soapy taste but you got it just right. You get that vapor / grape ball.

*Mouth to lung*: On the drag you get that grape vapor ball sitting on your tongue and when you inhale a sweet grape taste hits you in the back, there by your "kleintongetjie". On the exhale that sweet taste sitting in the back of your throat comes with the vapor and just washes over your tongue and you are almost certain the vapor will be purple.

*Straight lung hit*: The sweet grape taste is not intense now until you exhale, again that grape ball runs around in your mouth and all you see when you close your eye's is purple

Well done @Just B, i really enjoyed the two flavors in the taste box if you have a sample box PM i will place an order now. I have to taste the rest

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Next:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds tasty


 
Believe me it is

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (20/7/14)

I must apologize to the forum, i had some personal problems and it kept me from doing decent reviews for the last couple of juices, i did taste them. The majority that is left i have in my collection. I already detained the tastebox two day's i will be sending it on it's way tomorrow. It was a real experience. Thank you @thekeeperza for the hard work you putting in with the tastebox may the next person have so much fun as i did

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

kimbo said:


> I must apologize to the forum, i had some personal problems and it kept me from doing decent reviews for the last couple of juices, i did taste them. The majority that is left i have in my collection. I already detained the tastebox two day's i will be sending it on it's way tomorrow. It was a real experience. Thank you @thekeeperza for the hard work you putting in with the tastebox may the next person have so much fun as i did


Sorry to hear Kimbo! Hope all is well now 

Glad to see you had lots of fun with the taste box  

It was a real pleasure reading about the juices you gave feedback on!

PS, are you any closer to finding that adv?


----------



## kimbo (20/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry to hear Kimbo! Hope all is well now
> 
> Glad to see you had lots of fun with the taste box
> 
> ...


 
The Legend range of @Oupa will see me, i wanna taste all of them. And i want to taste some more of @Just B her juice does things to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (20/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry to hear Kimbo! Hope all is well now
> 
> Glad to see you had lots of fun with the taste box
> 
> ...


 
@Yiannaki the weekend was a real blur , i almost forgot my manners. thank you, yes i really enjoyed the tastebox, the reviews i did was what i was tasting please use at own risk

Yes thank you all is sorted now, i am just trying to relax now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

kimbo said:


> @Yiannaki the weekend was a real blur , i almost forgot my manners. thank you, yes i really enjoyed the tastebox, the reviews i did was what i was tasting please use at own risk
> 
> Yes thank you all is sorted now, i am just trying to relax now


Not to worry bud. Hehe yes. I will use at my own risk 

I'm quite far down the list but looking forward to it


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Great to hear all is ok now. Silver lining, if during this you did not go for the pipe, you are now a true vaper and an ex-smoker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Great to hear all is ok now. Silver lining, if during this you did not go for the pipe, you are now a true vaper and an ex-smoker!


 
Just call me an ex-smoker  like the ring of that

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol for a second I thought u were having a biltong flavoured vape


Even me, wow I would really be all over that stuff if someone could pull off a biltong flavour!

@kimbo, great job on the reviews


----------



## Vixen (20/7/14)

Enjoying your honest and unbiased review. Keep them coming. I was enjoying the solo ride on the VM Menthol Ice, and it all changed when I added a drop or two of Vape King's Grape. Mmm lovely combo for an ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (20/7/14)

Vixen said:


> Enjoying your honest and unbiased review. Keep them coming. I was enjoying the solo ride on the VM Menthol Ice, and it all changed when I added a drop or two of Vape King's Grape. Mmm lovely combo for an ADV


 Oops see only now that read only the first page and that the taste box has moved on. But a job well done!!!


----------

